# Application impossible à enlever



## Lenny Nero (30 Juin 2013)

Salut Everybody 

j'ai une application qui apparait sur Itunes (dans l'onglet Apps) lorsque mon iphone est connecté à l'ordi applications que je n'ai jamais téléchargé 
lorsque j'essaye de l'installer, pour pouvoir l'enlever par la suite, l'opération est impossible 

l'application est inconnue, il s'agit d'une application "CulTOUR of KOREA", on peut n'i l'installer ni la supprimer mais elle apparait dans itunes quand même


quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème 
comment la supprimer de l'écran 


merci à vous pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2013)

elle est listée sur le store

Attention  à un detail
si tu synchronises le iphone
une suppression iphone est temporaire
à chaque synchro elle se reinstalle

il faut la supprimer via le ou LES ordis ( tu en indiques 2, ou 2 OS ce qui est pareil)  entre 2 synchros


----------



## Lenny Nero (30 Juin 2013)

mais lorsque je suis sur itunes et sans que l'iphone soit connecté, l'application n'apparait pas


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2013)

quel itunes ? mac ou pc?
les seules indications  que tu donnes sont floues voire incoherentes
 tu parles de  macbook windows XP
( si c'est itunes pc , c'est sans moi)
si c'est itunes mac on verra

Normalement si on synchronise faut zigouiller via itunes
Si ca n'apparait pas c'est
soit que cette appli est officiellement zigouillée

soit que l'appli est mal codée
 ( pour le zigouillage iphone et itunes de ton OS inconnu)

soit volontairement mal codée

-et ce qui est TRES etrange c'est qu'une recherche google donne très peu de resultats pour cette app
Pourtant en theorie dans le store depuis des mois


----------



## Lenny Nero (7 Juillet 2013)

itunes sur macbook pro
je n'ai pas de pc


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2013)

il y a ecrit windows XP dans tes infos
peut etre par erreur au moment de l'inscription forum


----------



## Lenny Nero (9 Juillet 2013)

je vais modifier ça 
et sinon, j'ai réussi à supprimer cette application 
à vrai dire je ne sais pas comment elle s'est installée


----------

